# [sovled]Make failed!

## guije

Irgendwie läuft bei mir jedes emerge so aus :

```
>>> Failed to emerge kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5:

 * ERROR: kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5 failed:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3798:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2870:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1050:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  436:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1429:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line 1069:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work
```

'

```
# emerge --info =kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_CPU_P6100_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 15 Nov 2010 18:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus debug dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif extras fam fglrx firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oscar pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell ssl startup-notification suid svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5 was built with the following:

USE="handbook (-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" LINGUAS="-ar -bg -ca -ca@valencia -cs -csb -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fi -fr -fy -ga -gl -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sr -sv -tg -tr -uk -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW"  
```

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.., scheinbar hast du keine LINGUAS="? ?" gesetzt?!

/edit:

Laut emerge --info ist LINGUAS="de" ja gesetzt, aber bei den kde-l10n Paket wird es nicht genutzt.

Hast du die  linguas_de für dieses Paket in der package.use abgeschaltet?

Ansonsten siehe evtl. auch Lokalisierung KDE emerge kde-l10n failed

----------

## guije

Ich habe bewußt in der package.use nichts geändert.

Schau nachher mal nach.

----------

## LinuxTom

Gib mal bitte die letzten entscheidenden Zeiten aus dem /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/temp/build.log

----------

## guije

```
CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-de-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-apps/CMakeLists.txt:1 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-de-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-apps/dolphin

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-de-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-workspace/kcontrol/CMakeLists.txt:4 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-de-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-workspace/kcontrol/colors

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-de-4.4.5/docs/kdesdk/CMakeLists.txt:5 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-de-4.4.5/docs/kdesdk/kcachegrind

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

Make Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-de-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-workspace/kcontrol/CMakeLists.txt:4 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-de-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-workspace/kcontrol/colors

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

Make Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-de-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-workspace/kcontrol/CMakeLists.txt:4 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-de-4.4.5/docs/kdebase-workspace/kcontrol/colors

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

CMake Warning (dev) at kde-l10n-de-4.4.5/docs/kdesdk/scripts/CMakeLists.txt:1 (add_subdirectory):

  The source directory

    /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-de-4.4.5/docs/kdesdk/scripts/kdesvn-build

  does not contain a CMakeLists.txt file.

  CMake does not support this case but it used to work accidentally and is

  being allowed for compatibility.

  Policy CMP0014 is not set: Input directories must have CMakeLists.txt.  Run

  "cmake --help-policy CMP0014" for policy details.  Use the cmake_policy

  command to set the policy and suppress this warning.

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

-- <<< Gentoo configuration >>>

Build type      Gentoo

Install path    /usr

Compiler flags:

C               -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

C++             -O2 -march=i686 -pipe 

Linker flags:

Executable      -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Module          -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Shared          -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

CMake Warning (dev) in CMakeLists.txt:

  No cmake_minimum_required command is present.  A line of code such as

    cmake_minimum_required(VERSION 2.8)

  should be added at the top of the file.  The version specified may be lower

  if you wish to support older CMake versions for this project.  For more

  information run "cmake --help-policy CMP0000".

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

-- Configuring done

-- Generating done

-- Build files have been written to: /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-4.4.5_build

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work/kde-l10n-4.4.5_build"

make -j3 

[35m[1mScanning dependencies of target pofiles
```

und zum Schluss dann:

```
[0mman-kpat.6.docbook:43: parser error : Entity 'kpat' not defined

>&kpat; besteht aus einer Zusammenstellung von 13 verschiedenen Patiencen, unter

       ^

man-kpat.6.docbook:486: parser error : Entity 'kpat' not defined

>&kpat; wird detailliert beschrieben im <emphasis

       ^

man-kpat.6.docbook:487: parser error : Entity 'kpat' not defined

>Handbuch zu &kpat;</emphasis

                   ^

man-kpat.6.docbook:505: parser error : Entity 'kpat' not defined

>&kpat; stammt von:</para>

       ^

make[2]: *** [kde-l10n-de-4.4.5/docs/kdegames/kpat/kpat.6] Error 1

make[1]: *** [kde-l10n-de-4.4.5/docs/kdegames/kpat/CMakeFiles/kpat-manpage-man-kpat.dir/all] Error 2

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

[ 89%] Built target konquest-handbook

[ 89%] Built target kreversi-handbook

make: *** [all] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5 failed:

 [31;01m*[0m   Make failed!

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 3798:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 2870:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 1050:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line  436:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 1429:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 1069:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5/work'

```

----------

## Josef.95

Es steht nun auch ein Patch zum testen bereit, siehe Bug 343523

Kommst du damit klar?

Siehe evtl auch Wie man einen Patch einspielt

----------

## guije

Nicht wirklich,

ich denke ich muß das patch Script ausführen  aber wie?

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Es steht nun auch ein Patch ...

 

Wird es bald eine 4.4.5-r1 oder so geben?

----------

## Yamakuzure

Der letzte Kommentar im Bug ( https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343523#c23 ) besagt, dass der Patch weitergeleitet wurde. Also sollte ein emerge --sync ausreichend sein, oder?

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> ... sollte ein emerge --sync ausreichend sein, oder?

 

Dann sollte er doch hier zu sehen sein. Oder? Ist er aber nicht.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Nein, da der Patch, um den es geht, für kde4-base.eclass ist, und nicht für das Ebuild.

Edith hat noch zu sagen:

Im vorletzten Kommentar zu dem Bug schreibt Martin Baute, dass er kde-base/kde-l10n-de-4.4.5 mit LINGUAS="de" dank dem eclass-patch fehlerfrei installieren konnte.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Nein, da der Patch, um den es geht, für kde4-base.eclass ist, und nicht für das Ebuild.

 

Ok, zu schnell gelesen. Und wer aktualisiert die "/usr/portage/eclass/kde4-base.eclass" zentral?

----------

## guije

und wie mache ich das mit dem Patch ?

Wenns dann überhaupt für mich relavant sein sollte.

Weil ich hier auch den Fehler habe, denke ich jedenfalls.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6496467.html#6496467

----------

## LinuxTom

```
cd /usr/portage/eclass/

patch < /tmp/kde4-base-eclass.patch
```

----------

## guije

Danke, ist durch gelaufen  :Smile: 

----------

